# Dulwich...dead posh innit!!!



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2007)

went there this morning for the first time, went to the horniman museum which was pretty good (and free) and had lunch at some place , piaf, I think it was called, in the village, it's a different world,(particularly if you live in hackney ) a village, wooden panelled houses, little cottages, mansions, posh shops selling posh frocks...

any urbanites minted enough to actually live in this twee place?


----------



## FiFi (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I lived in "East" Dulwich between '91-'93. 
Does that count? 

I do remember having to send ages waiting for buses, as there is no tube station.

The Horniman is great. 
No rhyme or reason to it, just a load of random "stuff".


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2007)

is the village bit east dulwich?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 24, 2007)

nah, east dulwich is different to the village, but not too far away.

it's nice round there, but it does feel odd!

we live in east dulwich, it's very quiet.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 24, 2007)

Only the v v rich live in the village - not many urbs I'd reckon 

I highly recommend afternoon tea at Dulwich Picture Gallery


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Only the v v rich live in the village - not many urbs I'd reckon
> 
> I highly recommend afternoon tea at Dulwich Picture Gallery



might go there another sunday - we were going to have tea in the horniman but it was full


----------



## trashpony (Jun 24, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> might go there another sunday - we were going to have tea in the horniman but it was full



The Picture Gallery is usually pretty empty (I think because it costs to go in but you don't have to go and look at the pictures to have the afternoon tea).


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 24, 2007)

*snigger* @ horni-man


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 24, 2007)

The Horniman

There's a stuffed walrus there and it's huge. Absofuckinglutely ginormous.

I went there (as an adult) and saw this and then raved at my friends about how  incredibly HUGE walruses are. I knew they were big but bloody hell, this one could fill a ballroom. 


But they got it wrong.


They stuffed and stuffed and stuffed the walrus skin until no more stuff could get in. But they didn't realise that walrus skin has folds. It's not tight like that. And they're nowhere near that big.

NO WARNING

NO DISCLAIMER


----------



## milesy (Jun 24, 2007)

FiFi said:
			
		

> Well, I lived in "East" Dulwich between '91-'93.
> Does that count?
> 
> I do remember having to send ages waiting for buses, as there is no tube station.



there's loads of buses these days. a very well served area, to be fair.


----------



## Errol's son (Jun 24, 2007)

It's posh, but at least it isn't as stuck-up as a lot of places in south west and west London.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 24, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> went there this morning for the first time, went to the horniman museum which was pretty good (and free) and had lunch at some place , piaf, I think it was called, in the village, it's a different world,(particularly if you live in hackney ) a village, wooden panelled houses, little cottages, mansions, posh shops selling posh frocks...
> 
> any urbanites minted enough to actually live in this twee place?



I live just round the corner.. but my rent is pretty cheap, oddly cheap.

It's really nice.. not anywhere near as pretentious as wanky places like Hampstead or Barnes, etc.


----------



## Errol's son (Jun 24, 2007)

It's posh, but not particularly smug like Clapham, which isn't even a very nice place.


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> went to the horniman museum which was pretty good



They had an Escher exhibition there once (or was it the Dulwich Picture Gallery?).   Anyway, it was fantastic. Nice place.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 24, 2007)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> The Horniman
> 
> There's a stuffed walrus there and it's huge. Absofuckinglutely ginormous.
> 
> ...


 I love the walrus. IIRC an urbanite had her wedding photos taken in front of it!

If you read the blurb by the walrus, it does mention that they aren't supposed to be that big.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 24, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I live just round the corner.. but my rent is pretty cheap, oddly cheap.
> 
> It's really nice.. not anywhere near as pretentious as wanky places like Hampstead or Barnes, etc.



Not sure that Dulwich is any less pretentious than Hampstead tbh ... Hampstead (or Belsize Park at least) has a good slug of weird bohemian types still left over from when it wasn't remotely posh. Not sure that's true of Dulwich


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 24, 2007)

I dunno, there doesn't seem to be the air of competitive aspiration that you get in the places I referenced. People in Dulwich Village are fucking posh, old money, no need for a hoo haa!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2007)

To be fair Chris - obviously I don't know exactly where you live but I have a good idea - Dulwich village itself is a very specific little area - it's one of those places where you either live there - or you don't.  I've known a few people live "just around the corner" - which, don't get me wrong, is not a bad thing... but generally they've paid much cheaper rent.  I had friends who lived above the Threshers in the most amazing flat ... (not JUST 'cos it was above Threshers!!   ) with the whole period features, loft extension blah blah blah etc - and they were paying sod all rent!!  Whereas the guy I worked for last summer was renting in the heart of "the village" - and his rent was silly money...  (and also had very much an air of competition - he was a complete and utter tosser.... our working relationship did not last long..)

It's a great area to live in - the edges of that is...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 24, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> The Picture Gallery is usually pretty empty (I think because it costs to go in but you don't have to go and look at the pictures to have the afternoon tea).



It only costs to go to the special exhibitions. Whether or not the cafe is busy simply depends on how popular the special exhibition is, or if there is a special exhibition on!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 24, 2007)

The Horniman museum is not posh and is not in Dulwich! It's in Forest Hill.

Dulwich Village has a good pub (the crown and greyhound) and the picture gallery is cool, but the rest of it is dead posh. East Dulwich is Camberwell and not posh at all


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2007)

*I love it*

but then, I was born to it
Perhaps the hoi polloi should stick to Hackney


There are loads of Urbs close by, but we dont want you scurvey lot lot spoiling it!!!!! 

We lives in Nun head, zone 2, but we have so much that is "country" here
Took months- ie 8 to find a house that was'nt so expebsive souls neded to be sold - Dulwich park is lovely, have a row, go to the cafe, have a lovely breakfast, the Roddies in bloom are fantastic, first replant after Kew - but none of Wilins ultra powerful magic shrooms, - shame.
Lovely area, my Mum tells me I used to love the Church garderns at Honour Oak as a kid


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 24, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I love the walrus. IIRC an urbanite hed her wedding photos taken in front of it!
> 
> If you read the blurb by the walrus, it does mention that they aren't supposed to be that big.


Oh. 

Must remember to read the next time I go to a museum.

Mostly I just look at the pictures.


----------



## milesy (Jun 24, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> East Dulwich is Camberwell and not posh at all



east dulwich isn't camberwell  some of it is _near_ camberwell and some of it is near peckham and honor oak and nunhead.... and some of it is quite posh and some of it isn't.


----------



## Mation (Jun 24, 2007)

.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2007)

i missed the walrus btw


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 24, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> east dulwich isn't camberwell  some of it is _near_ camberwell and some of it is near peckham and honor oak and nunhead.... and some of it is quite posh and some of it isn't.



The bit of East Dulwich I know is definitely Camberwell


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2007)

Margaret Thatcher had a house in Dulwich Village....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2007)

East Dulwich and Camberwell are different places.  That's why they have different names.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 24, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> The bit of East Dulwich I know is definitely Camberwell


Lordship lane is not in Camberwell.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 24, 2007)

A lot of East Dulwich is pretty posh.

GG: Didn't try and say I did live in the village, just saying that it's nice, and the areas around it are oddly cheap, but still very nice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> GG: Didn't try and say I did live in the village, just saying that it's nice, and the areas around it are oddly cheap, but still very nice.



No, I know... didn't mean to imply that... actually I agree entirely with what you are saying.  I think the areas surrounding it which, I agree, are oddly cheap are even nicer....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 24, 2007)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> Lordship lane is not in Camberwell.



No, I know. But one side of East Dulwich Road is!


----------



## milesy (Jun 24, 2007)

that's getting more into peckham if anything....


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2007)

Anthing near the Rye is lovely


----------



## milesy (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm near the rye - that means i'm lovely


----------



## Errol's son (Jun 24, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> that's getting more into peckham if anything....



i concur

you have to go through peckham to get to camberwell from east dulwich IMHO


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 24, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> A lot of East Dulwich is pretty posh.
> 
> GG: Didn't try and say I did live in the village, just saying that it's nice, and the areas around it are oddly cheap, but still very nice.



I think it's cheap because it's a bit middle-of-nowhere-ish and the transport links aren't that great and there's bog all to do. West Dulwich anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2007)

you sarf lunduners are confusing me


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 24, 2007)

I love this picture of the Walrus


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 24, 2007)

BTW Dulwich Picture Gallery isn't free for everyone but they do have much more generous concessions than most other non-national museums.

PERMANENT COLLECTION ONLY: adults £4, senior citizens £3, 
free for unemployed, disabled, students and Art Fund members.
Free entry for children


----------



## butterfly child (Jun 24, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> you sarf lunduners are confusing me



Me too..

That poor walrus.. puts me in mind of bucket sealion..


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2007)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> I love this picture of the Walrus



dammit, now i have to go back there, i wanna see the walrus


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I think it's cheap because it's a bit middle-of-nowhere-ish and the transport links aren't that great and there's bog all to do. West Dulwich anyway.



Oh, I dunno.. direct trains to Victoria, Blackfriars, City, Farringdon, Kings Cross, Gatwick, Brighton, etc. But then this does take into account my proximity to Tulse Hill station n' all, in fairness.

As for nothing to do, yeah, not much in way of nightlife. There's The Railway at Tulse Hill but not much else. 5 mins on the train to Brixton though. Good for weekend days, so much green space there's probably better access than living in a provincial town, museums as mentioned, really good cycling, some nice options for eating out in Dulwich.

I certainly plan on buying round here one day, love it, about as green as you can get in any city!


----------



## zoltan (Jun 25, 2007)

ED ( rather than snobby Dulwich )is great- Ise an ED resident, but its changing daily - the Wandsworth Diaspora are flooding in and you can feel the change in attitudes on the streets for a  few years ago.

Price wise, its exploded - theres a 2 bed GF flat in the next street - £360K!  who the fuck can pay that for a ground floor flat ?

Sainsuburys is shut for a week as it expanded and will doubtles open with a a new setup to cater to the well heeeld ever so slightly earnest and thrusting arrivals- the new arrivals are now bealting about Lordship lane being " taken over by chains" - despite the fact that their arrival has pushed up rents that effectively exclude little shops that have been around for a decades.

Nice place to live  - too much scum coming in tho'


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I highly recommend afternoon tea at Dulwich Picture Gallery



Is it a proper afternoon tea? Fanci sandwiches, couple of varieties of cake, pot of nice tea etc?

Inquiring, hungry minds in search of a proper afternoon tea need to know!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2007)

Found this today in London by London 

WHICH BOROUGH HAS THE BEST LOOKING INHABITANTS?

Out in East Dulwich last night, it struck me that, overall, East Dulwich does not appear to sport a particularly good-looking populace. Not as bad as Nunhead, obviously. But there is a grimy, potatoey sheen to most of the people you see on the streets of SE22. Now, I’m no Adonis myself. But there’s no doubt the inhabitants of some other areas of town are more consistently pleasing to the eye. On the Kings Road or on Battersea Rise, for example, the overall radiance of passer-bys – male and female – is high. Islington, too, isn’t bad.

So is there a best looking borough? And why are some better than others? Is it just wealth or youth?

- McCandelish


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> So is there a best looking borough? And why are some better than others? Is it just wealth or youth?



hackney, natch


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> hackney, natch




Hackney's full of yuppies though.  There again, so is Brixton so we must be as equally good-looking


----------



## gabi (Jun 25, 2007)

Id vote for hackney yeh - the quality of the totty ive seen ridin round shoreditch on their (presumably) ironic bicycles this 'summer' has been outstanding...

i live in lambeth tho... we've sadly a bit bereft in these stakes.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 25, 2007)

pootle said:
			
		

> Is it a proper afternoon tea? Fanci sandwiches, couple of varieties of cake, pot of nice tea etc?
> 
> Inquiring, hungry minds in search of a proper afternoon tea need to know!



Big pot of tea, cucumber sandwiches and a fruit scone with clotted cream and jam. They do nice cake too. AFAICR, you could choose the size of tea according to your level of appetite. (or greed)


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Big pot of tea, cucumber sandwiches and a fruit scone with clotted cream and jam. They do nice cake too. AFAICR, you could choose the size of tea according to your level of appetite. (or greed)



pah!!!

cucumber sandwiches = rubbish 

what else is on the menu


----------



## hipipol (Jun 25, 2007)

*What!!!!!*

"Out in East Dulwich last night, it struck me that, overall, East Dulwich does not appear to sport a particularly good-looking populace. Not as bad as Nunhead, obviously"
Minnie, what is this loathesome London by London you refer too?
And which odious turd has so insulted Nunhead that I must slap him/her/it with a kid glove and challenge the thing to meet me on the Field of Honour, ie Nunhead Green outside the Saly Army to duel by abuse - I'm sure I can reduce this obvious fop to tears in minutes!!!!!

Zoltan - the Wandswroth crew have already turned North Cross Road into their own mini Northcote Road - I've been running from these buggers for years, used to live by Northcote in the 70s, Clapham in the 80s - its enought to give you a persecution complex!!!!!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 25, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> pah!!!
> 
> cucumber sandwiches = rubbish
> 
> what else is on the menu



I don't know! Why don't you lot ring them up and ask them?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 25, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> East Dulwich and Camberwell are different places.  That's why they have different names.


 Damn right!   If it's SE5 it's Camberwell, if it's SE22 it's East Dulwich.


----------



## perplexis (Jun 25, 2007)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> The Horniman
> 
> There's a stuffed walrus there and it's huge. Absofuckinglutely ginormous.
> 
> ...



I remember that from visiting as a kid.
It's a fantastic exhibit. who gives a rat's arse if it's not realistic?!?
I think it's awesome.
I haven't been sicne I was small, so it's *even bigger* in my mind!


----------



## secretlondon (Jun 25, 2007)

East Dulwich is getting the social benefits of pretending to be posh like Dulwich Village. I see great fun in calling them South Camberwell or West Peckham - think of the effect on their house prices!

I lived briefly off North Cross Road and it was hell. Yuppie shopkeepers would watch you as you walked past to see if you would nick anything. It was the snootiest and most yuppiefied place I've ever lived in - much worse than Battersea.

I once walked into a place selling coffee to the total horror of the owner. "Private party" she shreaked. It wasn't - it was just a "no dogs, no proles, no irish" thing. They were all sat round reading The Guardian for what it's worth..

Middle class hell, turned Lib Dem at the last council election. They care _deeply_ about mobile phone masts and sending their kids to all white state schools. The local SWP ran campaigns objecting to bus lanes as it damages the small shopkeepers.


----------



## zoltan (Jun 25, 2007)

secretlondon said:
			
		

> I once walked into a place selling coffee to the total horror of the owner. "Private party" she shreaked. It wasn't - it was just a "no dogs, no proles, no irish" thing. They were all sat round reading The Guardian for what it's worth..
> 
> Middle class hell, turned Lib Dem at the last council election. They care _deeply_ about mobile phone masts and sending their kids to all white state schools. The local SWP ran campaigns objecting to bus lanes as it damages the small shopkeepers.



Blue mountain cafe 

small shopkeepers ? boutiques that have jacked up rental level and pushed the local owners out . £180 for pair of shoes ? fuck off


----------



## Maggot (Jun 25, 2007)

I likie North Cross Road, Blue Mountain, the sweetshop (Hall and Oates?), the Thai Corner Cafe are all great.

What was there before which was so good?


----------



## secretlondon (Jun 25, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Blue mountain cafe



Is that a new place? This was about 5 years ago and just seemed to specialise in coffee.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 25, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I live just round the corner.. but my rent is pretty cheap, oddly cheap.



ditto. i live in west dulwich.

no tube = cheap rent 

the village is like wierd bit of surrey plonked in south london. but i like it.


----------



## oryx (Jun 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Out in East Dulwich last night, it struck me that, overall, East Dulwich does not appear to sport a particularly good-looking populace. Not as bad as Nunhead, obviously. But there is a grimy, potatoey sheen to most of the people you see on the streets of SE22. Now, I’m no Adonis myself. But there’s no doubt the inhabitants of some other areas of town are more consistently pleasing to the eye. On the Kings Road or on Battersea Rise, for example, the overall radiance of passer-bys – male and female – is high. Islington, too, isn’t bad.
> 
> So is there a best looking borough? And why are some better than others? Is it just wealth or youth?



 I thought I'd got uglier since I moved to SE London from Battersea. I blamed the stress of moving.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> ditto. i live in west dulwich.
> 
> no tube = cheap rent
> 
> the village is like wierd bit of surrey plonked in south london. but i like it.




no tube in stoke newington - doesn't translate into cheap rent as far as i can tell

i agree on the weird surrey village bit


----------



## zoltan (Jun 25, 2007)

secretlondon said:
			
		

> Is that a new place? This was about 5 years ago and just seemed to specialise in coffee.




did it have mosaic on the front terrace & was blue painted? opposite the picture framers ?
its been there a long time


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 25, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i agree on the weird surrey village bit



I don't think it's even Surrey, it's Hampshire!


----------



## sunflower (Jun 26, 2007)

I live in West Dulwich and I really like it. We bought here 5 years ago cos we couldnt afford anything in Streatham/Balham or Tooting and prices were much cheaper here. It may not have the nightlife and range of shops that some other areas have but we more than make up for it with parks, trees and wide lined streets and there are enough decent local shops and restaurants for my needs . Theres no tube but trains run to Victoria in only 11mins and 20mins to Blackfriars.  Its a lovely part of South London


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2007)

Seems to be quite a few SE21 Urbanites.. more than I thought, that's for sure.


----------



## sunflower (Jun 26, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Seems to be quite a few SE21 Urbanites.. more than I thought, that's for sure.




About 4 I think


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm from West SE21, Thurlow Hill.. I can probably spit on SE27 if I want, but I won't, because I really like Tulse Hill. It's really friendly and villagey feeling.


----------



## zoltan (Jun 26, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I'm from West SE21, Thurlow Hill.. I can probably spit on SE27 if I want, but I won't, because I really like Tulse Hill. It's really friendly and villagey feeling.



Tulse Hill....I nearly bought one of those parade of 3/4 art Deco houses betwixt TH & Brix a long time ago......when I got some costings for replacement ( read : Sympathetic ) windows, removing the oil tank from below thr back garden, replacing the flat roof etc etc etc, I pulled out.


It was sold last year - fully refurbished  - for £800K I think


----------



## Dan U (Jun 26, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I don't think it's even Surrey, it's Hampshire!



true, bit more Georgian 




			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> no tube in stoke newington - doesn't translate into cheap rent as far as i can tell



you're on the wrong side of the river then


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2007)

Reminds me off a shitty magazine question "Whats the weirdest place you've ever had sex?"
Someone wrote in Dulwich.

The thing about Dulwich is it is 'owned' by some earl or  whatnot, and he has complete control as to what goes on in the village, what shops are allowed, etc. For example shops are not allowed to sell cans of beer in Dulwich village: only bottles, by decreee of the aristos!


----------



## Dan U (Jun 26, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> The thing about Dulwich is it is 'owned' by some earl or  whatnot, and he has complete control as to what goes on in the village, what shops are allowed, etc. For example shops are not allowed to sell cans of beer in Dulwich village: only bottles, by decreee of the aristos!



I have no complaints about the Dulwich Estate, they are my landlord and they've barely put my rent up in 3 years and fix anything instantly with no complaints  

It's a charity btw, and has been since 1619 set up on the back of the estate gifted by Edward Alleyne. He was an actor, not a Lord as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Alleyn

The stuff about the shop's is true though. The one's they own round my way can't have steel shutters for aesthetic reasons. No idea on the beer can's though


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jun 26, 2007)

im from se21 too its lovely I live on the croxted road its pretty much suburbia and only 10 mins cycle to the centre of brixton.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 26, 2007)

SE21 massive


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 26, 2007)

I doubt we fit the standard SE21 profile


----------



## Dan U (Jun 26, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I doubt we fit the standard SE21 profile



i lower the tone nicely


----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2007)

*That SE21 profile*

I have lived in and aorund said few square miles for yonks and it used to be up to its armpits in profile defying types - sadly the hideous conformity that blights this surface obsessed country seems to be more pronounced here since the the "middle classes" can no longer afford to live in Knightsbridge or even "South Chelsea"
Edwars Alleyn was a very interesting geezer, not exactly one of the ruling classes at all - seems to have been some kind of rival of Shakespeare, with the regard to theatre owning, had his main gaff up near Whitecross St, next to the Barbican having moved from Southwark to build Londons first covered theatre - apparently all the bair baiting in Southwark- all the screaming and growling, was drowning out the actors. He also seems to have known Kit Marlowe, a rum cove, stabbed to death in Deptford for his bungled spying activities, who was reputedly only really interestied in fighting, drinking and young lads bums.
Definately dot in keeping with todays "profile" at all


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 27, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> It's a charity btw, and has been since 1619 set up on the back of the estate gifted by Edward Alleyne. He was an actor, not a Lord as well.



That Dulwich College is a registered charity is a bit of a shocker.. it owns the freehold of pretty much everything from Half Moon Lane to Dulwich Plough


----------



## Skim (Jun 27, 2007)

East Dulwich is ok, but the village is horrendous – one of those area in London which desperately wants to be in the countryside. I'm thinking Barnes, Hampstead, Blackheath – all insufferably twee places. No real shops, just some overpriced gourmet deli and an organic baby clothes emporium.

Clapham and Battersea do have their posh bits, but they're nowhere near as smug as Dulwich Village...


----------



## Rollem (Jun 27, 2007)

might have been said, but isnt the horniman in forest hill?


----------



## zoltan (Jun 27, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> That Dulwich College is a registered charity is a bit of a shocker.. it owns the freehold of pretty much everything from Half Moon Lane to Dulwich Plough



The dulwich estate is a mini fiefdom and has massive landholdings ( for an inner city area) - check out the regulation white fences in Dulwich village itself - all down the the Estate.

The College is a charidee like all private / puiblic schools - cant expect these fellows to have to pay tax do you ?


----------



## zoltan (Jun 27, 2007)

Rollem said:
			
		

> might have been said, but isnt the horniman in forest hill?



Yup - I think its on the border / in the LB of Lewisham


----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2007)

The old Railway line was the border, so just below the Museum on the Dulwich side.
The railway was the old Crystal Palace High Level, closed after the war, track taken up early 60s I think


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> East Dulwich is ok, but the village is horrendous – one of those area in London which desperately wants to be in the countryside. I'm thinking Barnes, Hampstead, Blackheath – all insufferably twee places. No real shops, just some overpriced gourmet deli and an organic baby clothes emporium.
> 
> Clapham and Battersea do have their posh bits, but they're nowhere near as smug as Dulwich Village...



I've never noticed any smugness.. in fact you rarely see actual residents on the street. The pubs and restaurants in the village tend to be populated by visitors on the whole.

I normally can't stand the places you cast Dulwich Village in with, but make exception for DV just 'cos it's nice, quiet, properly beautiful, with some decent places to eat out.


----------



## Skim (Jun 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> decent places to eat out.



Where are they then? The only places I've seen in DV are the Pizza Express and that pub which does nice meals. Maybe there's a load of hidden restaurants I've never seen...  It's not a place I'd think of eating out in.

I must find that old-fashioned sweet shop I've heard about, though...


----------



## Dan U (Jun 27, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> That Dulwich College is a registered charity is a bit of a shocker.. it owns the freehold of pretty much everything from Half Moon Lane to Dulwich Plough



and not run by an aristo as mentioned earlier  

it's a big area it owns the freeholds for but tbh the freehold on domestic properties on long lease's probably earn no more than a peppercorn rent.

it'll be the commercial and let portfolio they earn most from and as i mentioned earlier they ain't too hot on rent increases  

their's a whole estate of low cost housing up near Dulwich Woods owned by them in addition to the school funding they give.

overall, they seem pretty decent to me.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Where are they then? The only places I've seen in DV are the Pizza Express and that pub which does nice meals. Maybe there's a load of hidden restaurants I've never seen...  It's not a place I'd think of eating out in.
> 
> I must find that old-fashioned sweet shop I've heard about, though...



the pub in the village has changed hand's recently.

it's finally changed it's menu in 3 years of living in the area and got loads more decent beer in


----------



## jbob (Jun 27, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> the pub in the village has changed hand's recently.
> 
> it's finally changed it's menu in 3 years of living in the area and got loads more decent beer in



Yeah, it was better the last time I went in (as long as you avoid the w/e beer garden overrun with screaming children).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Where are they then? The only places I've seen in DV are the Pizza Express and that pub which does nice meals. Maybe there's a load of hidden restaurants I've never seen...  It's not a place I'd think of eating out in.
> 
> I must find that old-fashioned sweet shop I've heard about, though...



Well, maybe not loads of places, but it's got 3 medium-price places and 2 dead expensive places.. good enough choice for a sunday meal. The pizza express is actually (seemingly) a bit nicer than most.. maybe a better chef, who knows. Maybe it's just the new romana bases I like?


----------



## Skim (Jun 27, 2007)

jbob said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was better the last time I went in (as long as you avoid the w/e beer garden overrun with screaming children).



It's the only pub I've ever been to which has a baby changing mat in the ladies' bathroom


----------



## jbob (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> East Dulwich is ok, but the village is horrendous – one of those area in London which desperately wants to be in the countryside. I'm thinking Barnes, Hampstead, Blackheath – all insufferably twee places. No real shops, just some overpriced gourmet deli and an organic baby clothes emporium.
> 
> Clapham and Battersea do have their posh bits, but they're nowhere near as smug as Dulwich Village...



Well, they all were villages at one point  

None of those places were as you describe 20 years ago, it's only recently that the useless shops catering for tourists have sprung up. Barnes, Hampstead and Dulwich have always been posh, but Blackheath has changed quite dramatically. I like them as places to visit as they're something different, and all those areas have decent pubs.


----------



## sunflower (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> East Dulwich is ok, but the village is horrendous – one of those area in London which desperately wants to be in the countryside. I'm thinking Barnes, Hampstead, Blackheath – all insufferably twee places. No real shops, just some overpriced gourmet deli and an organic baby clothes emporium.
> 
> Clapham and Battersea do have their posh bits, but they're nowhere near as smug as Dulwich Village...



I don't really see what's horrendous about Dulwich Village 
It's a really beautiful, peaceful place to walk around. I often go on a circular walk through Belair Park where there are lots of geese and ducks and squirrels, cut through the village into Dulwich Park and it's a lovely environment to stroll around in. London seems a million miles away and it's nice when you're stressed and need an bit of solitude.


----------



## Skim (Jun 27, 2007)

sunflower said:
			
		

> I don't really see what's horrendous about Dulwich Village
> It's a really beautiful, peaceful place to walk around. I often go on a circular walk through Belair Park where there are lots of geese and ducks and squirrels, cut through the village into Dulwich Park and it's a lovely environment to stroll around in. London seems a million miles away and it's nice when you're stressed and need an bit of solitude.




Dulwich Park is nice enough, but the Village has such a staid atmosphere. I just find it dull and complacent – everyone's got the same SUV/Bugaboo pram, it's overwhelmingly white and affluent, there aren't many interesting shops/restaurants, there's no buzz, no life. All too genteel and restrained for my tastes – I grew up in a boring village and don't have any desire to be in a village atmosphere in London.

What I love about London is the clash of cultures and classes, its amazing diversity – I don't feel that when I'm in Dulwich Village, I just feel bored...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Well, maybe not loads of places, but it's got 3 medium-price places and 2 dead expensive places.. good enough choice for a sunday meal. The pizza express is actually (seemingly) a bit nicer than most.. maybe a better chef, who knows. Maybe it's just the new romana bases I like?



the meal we had in that Pilaf cafe was very nice, little pricy, £30 for the two of us, 2 mains, bottle of water and 2 coffees


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Dulwich Park is nice enough, but the Village has such a staid atmosphere. I just find it dull and complacent – everyone's got the same SUV/Bugaboo pram, it's overwhelmingly white and affluent, there aren't many interesting shops/restaurants, there's no buzz, no life. All too genteel and restrained for my tastes – I grew up in a boring village and don't have any desire to be in a village atmosphere in London.
> 
> What I love about London is the clash of cultures and classes, its amazing diversity – I don't feel that when I'm in Dulwich Village, I just feel bored...



Fair play.. personally I love having the option of spending time in the peace and quiet and all round niceness of the place as much as I love having the option to spend the time at some dodgy rave. Variety n' all that.

Belair Park is lovely.. really quiet and understated, empty half the time.

Anyone check out the fair that was there last week? Tiny little Victorian number, but beautifully painted and maintained. Felt like a proper treat.


----------



## zoltan (Jun 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Fair play.. personally I love having the option of spending time in the peace and quiet and all round niceness of the place as much as I love having the option to spend the time at some dodgy rave. Variety n' all that.
> 
> Belair Park is lovely.. really quiet and understated, empty half the time.
> 
> Anyone check out the fair that was there last week? Tiny little Victorian number, but beautifully painted and maintained. Felt like a proper treat.



but but but ...fair + fairground people = burgalries ?  

But the steam fair is pretty good

Belair or Burbellery/ bilberry house as its been renamed ( was renamed ? ) has the oddest resturant in the world when I went last year - French Japanse fusion 

Wasbi monkfish = didnt work

£5 for a glass of beer didnt work either.


----------



## Skim (Jun 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Anyone check out the fair that was there last week? Tiny little Victorian number, but beautifully painted and maintained. Felt like a proper treat.



Yeah, we stumbled on that by mistake... went up to the park (it's the only playground round here with baby swings) then ended up spending a couple of hours wandering round the stalls.

Dulwich Village wasn't all bad on that day – we had some very tasty burgers washed down with elderflower cordial then watched this awfully nice WI-type lady introduce a local hip-hop act on the stage  It was fun.

I should add that I quite like East Dulwich. It's got a nice mix – a few upmarket shops, a few shabby ones, some nice bars and an unpretentious atmosphere...


----------



## electric.avenue (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to live in West Norwood, and then in Herne Hill, (rented room, not home ownership). We often used to walk into Dulwich. Yeah, nice place, but twee and expensive.

East Dulwich is a different kettle of fish though, if I recall right.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> I must find that old-fashioned sweet shop I've heard about, though...


It's in North Cross Road, Off Lordship lane. I mentioned it earlier, it's called Hall and Greenwood and is next to the Blue Mountain Cafe. Also on the same road is the lovely little Thai Corner Cafe. It's very small and booking is recommended.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 27, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Anyone check out the fair that was there last week? Tiny little Victorian number, but beautifully painted and maintained. Felt like a proper treat.


Carters Steam Fair, we went on the Saturday and had a great time despite missing the fireworks. Like a proper old school fairground. Had a great atmostphere, there were loads of teenagers, but they were all really well behaved.


----------



## Skim (Jun 27, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> It's in North Cross Road, Off Lordship lane. I mentioned it earlier, it's called Hall and Greenwood and is next to the Blue Mountain Cafe. Also on the same road is the lovely little Thai Corner Cafe. It's very small and booking is recommended.




I just found a feature about the place...

Life is sweet


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 27, 2007)

Maggot: Yep, that's the one.. was really impressed


----------



## Dan U (Jun 27, 2007)

jbob said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was better the last time I went in (as long as you avoid the w/e beer garden overrun with screaming children).



worry not, us smokers will chase them out soon


----------



## electric.avenue (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I used to live near Lordship Lane too. (I think I've lived just about everywhere in south London).

Is Lordship Lane Dulwich though, or is it more on the fringes?


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 28, 2007)

electric.avenue said:
			
		

> Yeah, I used to live near Lordship Lane too. (I think I've lived just about everywhere in south London).
> 
> Is Lordship Lane Dulwich though, or is it more on the fringes?



Starts in east dulwich, then leads up to Dulwich....not sure if it changes as it goes up though Lordship to me is always East Dulwich....from about EDT to Licorique (sp )


----------



## hipipol (Jun 28, 2007)

*Top end of Lordship Lane*

Lived at that end for years, just accross the street entrance to dulcich Park, so closer to village an all that than the main drag in Esat Dlwich proper, but never felt part of either really - more less thought of the area as The Plough, or Dulwich Library, about 300 yards down the hill from me, even the Common/Coxs walk, about 150 up it, towards Forrest Hill.
BTW, the chippt near where the S Circ meets Lordship is tops


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 28, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Lived at that end for years, just accross the street entrance to dulcich Park, so closer to village an all that than the main drag in Esat Dlwich proper, but never felt part of either really - more less thought of the area as The Plough, or Dulwich Library, about 300 yards down the hill from me, even the Common/Coxs walk, about 150 up it, towards Forrest Hill.
> BTW, the chippt near where the S Circ meets Lordship is tops



Sorry, I can't understand a word of that.  Any chance of translating into human?


----------



## zoltan (Jun 28, 2007)

Inside 72 = best bar in the area - Bottles ofWiess beir and propa Lowenbrau on tap.


----------



## sir.clip (Jun 28, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Inside 72 = best bar in the area - .




I dislike this place. its a bit like being in east london with a west london dresscode full of north london attitude situated in south london...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> I have no complaints about the Dulwich Estate, they are my landlord and they've barely put my rent up in 3 years and fix anything instantly with no complaints
> 
> It's a charity btw, and has been since 1619 set up on the back of the estate gifted by Edward Alleyne. He was an actor, not a Lord as well.
> 
> ...


It was true a few years back when I worked in Dulwich Oddbins for a (highly underpaid) stretch. THe village was suffering a spate of daylight robberies and they wanted to hire more thugish looking staff than the usual dulwich-types - to my shame I fitted the bilL!

Didnt know that about the estate - interesting.



			
				sir.clip said:
			
		

> I dislike this place. its a bit like being in east london with a west london dresscode full of north london attitude situated in south london...


never been in there but good description ;0


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 28, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Inside 72 = best bar in the area - Bottles ofWiess beir and propa Lowenbrau on tap.



would be if you could ever get a seat and does have it's fair share of wacky shoreditch wannabees ..not been for a while though used to have the lovliest barmaid ever....mmmmh mmmmmh


----------



## Spark (Jun 29, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I likie North Cross Road, Blue Mountain, the sweetshop (Hall and Oates?), the Thai Corner Cafe are all great.
> 
> What was there before which was so good?



the blue mountain and the thai corner cafe have been there for years - at least 10.  North Cross Road and Lordship lane used to be a lot scruffier though.  I went there for the first time in years last week, and it was all a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Spark (Jun 29, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> That Dulwich College is a registered charity is a bit of a shocker.. it owns the freehold of pretty much everything from Half Moon Lane to Dulwich Plough



I'm don't think that the Dulwich Estate does own most of the freehold these days.  Certainly it doesn't own the freehold for many of the houses in dulwich now and hasn't for a long time.  I believe that people still need to pay a small amount to them though for general upkeep of the estate, but quite nominal.  Also, it means that you need planning permission from them as well as the Council when doing anything, and their rules are stricter.


----------



## Spark (Jun 29, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> but but but ...fair + fairground people = burgalries ?
> 
> But the steam fair is pretty good
> 
> ...



The fair has been going for years and years.  It's a real shame what they've done to Belair though, and god knows why they've renamed it.  When I was young it was quite a scruffy place that used to be a venue for all sorts of things, such as activities and classes for children and elderly people.  I think it was owned by the Councl at the time

http://www.melismasystems.co.uk/belair/history.shtml


----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2007)

Inside 72 is an utterly fantastic place not all Hoxtonite/Shorditchy - I can tell that by simply looking out the window where I am, it is to stare out yer office window at the foundry, now all covered in shite mega corp advertising hoardings - nope never seen any of them in Steve and Bevs bar
Its wonderful, but small, with the worlds oddest soundtrack
As for the "loviest" barmaid.... I suspect I know who you mean ... shes now the manager at the Rye Hotel!!!!!!!!!
The Centre of the Wandsworth Diaspora and only a short stagger accross the Rye from the Gardens - where all the as yet no-breeding specimins seem to live


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2007)

longest thread about dulwich - evah!!!1111**


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> It's in North Cross Road, Off Lordship lane. I mentioned it earlier, it's called Hall and Greenwood and is next to the Blue Mountain Cafe. Also on the same road is the lovely little Thai Corner Cafe. It's very small and booking is recommended.






			
				Skim said:
			
		

> I just found a feature about the place...
> 
> Life is sweet


Popped into that sweet shop earlier in the year - it was rubbish, no fizz bombs and their sour drops weren't sour... 

Thai Corner Cafe is well worth a visit though - lovely food


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone remember the name of the little tea shop at the park end of Carlton road.

Recommended for tea and lovely cakes before/after a stroll around the park.

Belair house is SHITE under it's new management.


----------



## zoltan (Jul 10, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Belair house is SHITE under it's new management.





Um..

Its Beauberry house nowadays

Theyve toned down the japanese-french fusion side of the menu since I was there a few months ago, but their website still has these "favorites:

_"Roast Black Cod with Black Bean Sauce £17.50  

Tuna Spring Roll with Ginger and Coriander  £8.50  

Lobster Tempura with Ponzu and Wasabi Mayonnaise £22  

Sea Bass Tempura with Shiso Leaves and Nori  £7.50  "_

If you want to see off duty footballers and those baby bentley things, then beaberry os the place to go


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 10, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> As for the "loviest" barmaid.... I suspect I know who you mean ... shes now the manager at the Rye Hotel!!!!!!!!!
> The Centre of the Wandsworth Diaspora and only a short stagger accross the Rye from the Gardens - where all the as yet no-breeding specimins seem to live



Is she? what happened to the chaps who ran it? they were dead on, I dunno I like the way they ran the place with the tenty thing out the back, the campest quiz master ever etc etc....stilldrinking with the landlord of P2 soon enough so may go down and check it out.... 


that is the best pub in the area anyhow


----------



## hipipol (Jul 10, 2007)

haven't a clue about what goes on that the rye, other than she moved there - suspect she is just as I said, the manager, not the owner/lessee


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 10, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the name of the little tea shop at the park end of Carlton road.
> 
> Recommended for tea and lovely cakes before/after a stroll around the park.



Do you mean the chocolate shop next to the bookshop on Calton Avenue?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 10, 2007)

Yup, serves teas and cakes as well. Yummy tea and cake in fact


----------



## secretlondon (Jul 13, 2007)

Spark said:
			
		

> the blue mountain and the thai corner cafe have been there for years - at least 10.  North Cross Road and Lordship lane used to be a lot scruffier though.  I went there for the first time in years last week, and it was all a bit overwhelming.



They used to look worried and hold onto their bags when I walked there. You could see their beloved house prices dropping by the second..


----------



## secretlondon (Jul 13, 2007)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> I dislike this place. its a bit like being in east london with a west london dresscode full of north london attitude situated in south london...



Middle class wankers, in other words.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 13, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Margaret Thatcher had a house in Dulwich Village....




On the same gated-development as Samantha Fox.  It's the only time I can be accused of being a peeping Tom.  

While Dulwich is terribly posh, it also held the priviliged status of running one of the worst schools in the country - Kingsdale Comprehensive, right next door to Dulwich College.



> When Steve Morrison became head at Kingsdale school in south London nine years ago the school had one of the worst inspection reports Chris Woodhead, then chief inspector of schools, had ever seen. “Most of the time the kids didn’t turn up and when they did they spent their time messing around,” Woodhead recalls.


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/education/article1976786.ece

e2a link


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello citydreams, I think I was riding my bike into work at the same time as you yesterday. You went via Elephant though, and I went via The Cut. You were faster, prompting me to consider changing my route.

That's all.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd like to say it was me, but I'd be lying.  I was sat on a tube reading a book on discrete mathematics.  

Either you're going too fast or  you need glasses.  Haven't you confused Sigmund a number of times too.


----------



## milesy (Jul 13, 2007)

secretlondon said:
			
		

> Middle class wankers, in other words.



 i've liked inside 72 the few times i've been in there. the people have seemed alright to me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 13, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I'd like to say it was me, but I'd be lying.  I was sat on a tube reading a book on discrete mathematics.
> 
> Either you're going too fast or  you need glasses.  Haven't you confused Sigmund a number of times too.



I have indeed.. looked well like you! I did wonder why you'd ride along CHL to Brixton High St, actually. Ah well.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hmm, Mr Secrets o Lundinium*

You seem to have what our Yankee friends call "Issues" with a lot of what you see in this part of town.
Perhaps it best to avoid the area


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 13, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> You seem to have what our Yankee friends call "Issues" with a lot of what you see in this part of town.
> Perhaps it best to avoid the area



Methinks that he also has a vastly inflated sense of his menace...



> They used to look worried and hold onto their bags when I walked there. You could see their beloved house prices dropping by the second..


----------



## hipipol (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kyser*

Aye, fear hes got a touch of the Richard about him
  "And therefore, since I cannot prove a lover,   
  To entertain these fair well-spoken days,  
  I am determined to prove a villain   
  And hate the idle pleasures of these days."
As he casts his fearful shadow on the laies who lunch perhaps he sees himself thus
  "And that so lamely and unfashionable   
  That dogs bark at me as I halt by them"

Suspect hes prob justa lad with scowl, spots and somewhat shite haircut


----------



## zoltan (Jul 13, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> i've liked inside 72 the few times i've been in there. the people have seemed alright to me.




Some "esoteric" choons blaring out though - sometimes a bit loud  

Compared to the Estate agent  city wage slave packed hell of the wine bars & gastro pubs of Lordship lane, I know where I would sooner be for a beer.


----------



## zoltan (Jul 13, 2007)

secretlondon said:
			
		

> They used to look worried and hold onto their bags when I walked there. You could see their beloved house prices dropping by the second..



I scare them and im one of them


----------



## secretlondon (Jul 14, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> You seem to have what our Yankee friends call "Issues" with a lot of what you see in this part of town.
> Perhaps it best to avoid the area



Well I can't afford anything round there anyway.

I maintain that it's the stuck up locals who have the "issues" anyway, and that's it's easily the worst place I've ever lived.


----------



## secretlondon (Jul 14, 2007)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Aye, fear hes got a touch of the Richard about him
> "And therefore, since I cannot prove a lover,
> To entertain these fair well-spoken days,
> I am determined to prove a villain
> ...



No I just had the misfortune to live (briefly) in one of the small amounts of social housing in the area.

I'm a girl wanyway - but I'm sure my haircut wasn't expensive enough for East Duliwich tastes.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 15, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> went there this morning for the first time, went to the horniman museum



the horniman museum is not in dulwich - east, west, north _or_ south, but in forest hill. 

sorry if someone has already said this.


----------



## aylee (Jul 16, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> went there this morning for the first time, went to the horniman museum which was pretty good (and free) and had lunch at some place , piaf, I think it was called, in the village, it's a different world,(particularly if you live in hackney ) a village, wooden panelled houses, little cottages, mansions, posh shops selling posh frocks...
> 
> any urbanites minted enough to actually live in this twee place?



I lived half-way between Tulse Hill and the Village, on the South Circular, for five years until last October.  I also lived in East Dulwich for a couple of years a while ago.

I miss it.


----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2007)

Lordship Lane has the best deli on the planet. Worth going the area just to visit it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 16, 2007)

aylee said:
			
		

> I lived half-way between Tulse Hill and the Village, on the South Circular, for five years until last October.  I also lived in East Dulwich for a couple of years a while ago.
> 
> I miss it.



Must have been right where I am now, not surprised you miss it, I love it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=215379

picture evidence of the poshness


----------



## zoltan (Jul 19, 2007)

T & P said:
			
		

> Lordship Lane has the best deli on the planet. Worth going the area just to visit it.



I also has the most arrogant wanky staff I have ever had the misfortune to some across in my life ( Im assumiong wese talking about the same place _ -very expensive, almost boutiquey ? )


----------

